# [SOLVED] Microsoft office administrator problem



## kimfreeman7 (May 16, 2007)

I've just got a copy of MS office 2007 which i'm trying to run on vista. When I try to start instalation is says "you must be an administrator to run this program". I only have one account set up on this computer and it's definatly set to administrator. Whats going on?


----------



## HowardCneal (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Microsoft office administrator problem*

Is your RS101 rerouted to any serial SRQ's? If it is you'll have to de-spas the central RF connector and send it to the external core unit.


----------



## jonno112 (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Microsoft office administrator problem*

Turn of UAC read here
http://www.petri.co.il/disable_uac_in_windows_vista.htm.

or

Right-click on the program's shortcut and select 'Run as Administrator'. 
Even though your account is an Adminstrator account, it runs as a Standard user unless and until it needs Admin rights for a particular action. Some programs require Admin rights but are badly coded and don't ask for elevated rights in an appropriate.

I would turn off UAC


----------



## kimfreeman7 (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Microsoft office administrator problem*

Turned off UAC, work perfectly. Thanks so much

Kim


----------

